# Getting started with spearfishing



## kealil (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello all!

I want to try spearfishing in the near future and would appreciate some tips or guidance on the best way to get started. I have no experience diving or spearfishing and don't know anyone personally I can ask about it so here I am. I was thinking about taking the open water diving class at Dive Pros to get some knowledge on the diving aspect at least.

I would primarily be in the Pensacola, Gulf Breeze, Navarre area. Ultimately I want to use my kayak as the base of operations since a boat is out of the question at the moment but again, not sure if that is feasible. There is a ton of info online and I am a bit unsure of where to start to be honest. Getting a bit of information overload.

Any pointers on getting started would be appreciated! I am an open book on this subject so please share anything that you think I should know about.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Dive pros or MBT would be an excellent place to start. Most structure is too deep here to free dive, unless you are really good at it, so SCUBA is the way to go. Even if you get a hooka rig, you have to be certified. A kayak is not really a suitable dive platform in this area but the folks at the dive shops can tell you the best way to find rides. Good luck!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hone your scuba skills first before you spear a fish…


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Sheepshead around the bridges with a mask, fins, and a pole spear is the best way to start. Easy to spear, no scuba required, you can hit them from your kayak, low risk.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

Alot of flatties and mangrove also from time to time. Just beware of bow fisherman if you dive Bob Sikes.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Get your OW cert first then hone your scuba skills. Once you're comfortable with diving, reach out to Dive Pros about classes they have for spearing or get out with a charter that has spearos on it. I run charters out of the GB/Pensacola area and we've had divers on board several times to just observe and get a sense of what it's like.


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

What do you charge to spear fish? Id like to get some lions.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

sharkrider said:


> What do you charge to spear fish? Id like to get some lions.


hookshotcharters.com
I'm running a trip this Sunday and have one spot left.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Betting you could put on a mask, snorkel, fins on: swim out to one of the beach reefs like Park East or Perdido and practice on some spades. There's even to occasional flounder, sherpa's and other gamefish.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

sharkrider said:


> What do you charge to spear fish? Id like to get some lions.


We shot over 60 lionfish this past Sunday.


----------



## underwaterschemer (Aug 12, 2021)

sharkrider said:


> Alot of flatties and mangrove also from time to time. Just beware of bow fisherman if you dive Bob Sikes.


Wouldn’t spearing near the fishing piers there be illegal?


----------



## underwaterschemer (Aug 12, 2021)

salty_dawg said:


> We shot over 60 lionfish this past Sunday.


Do you guys run any charters for freediving or is it strictly for scuba?


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

underwaterschemer said:


> Do you guys run any charters for freediving or is it strictly for scuba?


I have not run any for free diving, you're actually the first one that's ever asked. Most of the trips we run are 80-110'.


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

kealil said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I want to try spearfishing in the near future and would appreciate some tips or guidance on the best way to get started. I have no experience diving or spearfishing and don't know anyone personally I can ask about it so here I am. I was thinking about taking the open water diving class at Dive Pros to get some knowledge on the diving aspect at least.
> 
> ...


Get your Level 1 freediver certification (60 ft). Plenty of stuff to shoot without air. If you like it you can do Level 2, which gets you to 100+ ft. Navarre and Pcola have plenty within reach of a kayak.


----------



## underwaterschemer (Aug 12, 2021)

Deadreckoning said:


> Get your Level 1 freediver certification (60 ft). Plenty of stuff to shoot without air. If you like it you can do Level 2, which gets you to 100+ ft. Navarre and Pcola have plenty within reach of a kayak.


I’m signed up for level 1. Have you done both courses? Is level 2 worth the money? $700 is pretty steep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

I have not done level 2 and doubt I will. I’m wkng on getting comfortable spearing at 50-60’ before I think about anymore depth. I might take the spearfishing course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## underwaterschemer (Aug 12, 2021)

Deadreckoning said:


> I have not done level 2 and doubt I will. I’m wkng on getting comfortable spearing at 50-60’ before I think about anymore depth. I might take the spearfishing course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any possibility that you’re interested in a new dive buddy? I don’t know any in the area and really need some dive buddies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Send me a pm with your contact info once you’re certified and we’ll go.


----------



## underwaterschemer (Aug 12, 2021)

Deadreckoning said:


> Send me a pm with your contact info once you’re certified and we’ll go.


Will do, for sure. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

